# The View



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just finished(?) this.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love it! Made me chuckle.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Terry that is so awesome!! I swear if that was a dog I'd be buying it. Too cute!! 

There is a house right down the road from me, and they have probably 8 - 10 mules/donkeys (not sure which), and I'm always tempted to stop and try to pet them. :lol:

This one will sell quick!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love it Terry! :vs_love: It has been a long time since I looked at anything from such a vantage point! :vs_sad:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This one made me smile.

Beautiful job!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Everyone. This was kind of fun painting. My husband had the same reaction "Fun and cute". :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Seriously, you might want to have some prints made of this one. It would make cute note or post cards.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

The POV seems like a child riding on the back of the mule/donkey for how low their eye level must be to the head, though that is just a guess. Also the way you painted this has a innocence of nature effect to it, and if it were a child's POV like how I thought, well that just adds onto it ^u^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

onizetsu666 said:


> Also the way you painted this has a innocence of nature effect to it, ^u^


Don't know what that means? 



Susan Mulno said:


> Seriously, you might want to have some prints made of this one. It would make cute note or post cards.


No Susan, I don't want to be bothered with prints. I'm doing as much marketing as I want to do...just the flea market. But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice painting Terry your colors are always so bright and this makes me want to paint animals!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> No Susan, I don't want to be bothered with prints. I'm doing as much marketing as I want to do...just the flea market. But thanks for the compliment.


You're welcome, the compliment is well deserved.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry Terry, what I meant by an innocence effect is that, the landscape that you drew looks so pure and untouched/destroyed by man. Kinda like a child mind that has not been changed by other peoples views or societies standards. Innocent and pure at heart.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

onizetsu666 you definitely have an artistic mind. Thank you for your thoughts on this scene.


----------

